# Contact



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi all, I've been having the devils own job logging in for the last 2 weeks and have logged in on my old profile.

The profile I tried to log under was Tone but for some reason the board wouldn't let me in.

Now I know you'll say I should have used the "forgot password" or "resend activation email", well I did and it repeatedly stated there was no one of that name registered.

I send an e-mail to the board owners but still have not had a reply from 8 days ago!!

My question is if I get the same issue in the future how do I get it resolved rapidly? It's been a stressful time on soooo many levels and I had an MOT failure which I needed advice on and was pretty frustrating not being able to log on.

On a related thread I've discovered my £8 VAG cable has some severe limitations ie: kept showing the ABS fault as "too many errors to be reliable". Well I contacted a guy in London and he stuck his £260 cable in and found the fault in seconds  :?

It was the right rear sensor btw.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=779849


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, have saved this to my contacts address folder.


----------

